# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > Zend Framework >  فریم ورک زند کاربرد بیشتری داره یا فریم ورک کیک؟

## idocsidocs

فریم ورک زند کاربرد بیشتری داره یا فریم ورک کیک؟

----------


## zoghal

هر دو یک ابزار هستند شما باید طبق نیاز هاتون یکی از این دو یا هر دو رو انتخاب کنید

----------


## idocsidocs

> هر دو یک ابزار هستند شما باید طبق نیاز هاتون یکی از این دو یا هر دو رو انتخاب کنید


مشکل من هم همینه که نمی دونم این دو ابزار چه تفاوتی با هم دارن و هرکدوم برای چه کاری مناسب تر هستن؟

----------


## zoghal

مشکل شما در اصل نداشتن آشنایی در سطح خوب با شی گرایی و نداشتن ذهنیت در مورد کارها و پروژه هاتون هست.
این دو مورد فاکتور های مهمی در انتخاب یک فریم ورک هستند.

شما باید دید خوبی رو پروژه های که قرار هست انجام بدید داشته باشید. که در چه سطوحی قرار دارند. فرضا اگر شما قصد تولید یک محصول اوماسیون اداری بزرگ دارید. من زند رو پیشنهاد می کنم. چون روند توسعه در زند به مراتب سریع تر هست. اما از طرفی فراگیری و استفاده از اون نسبت به سایر فریم ورک ها سخت تر
اگر قصد تولید محصولی که با سخت افزار ها یا موارد سیستم کار کنید. و مصرف حافظه و .... برای شما مهم هست من پیشنهاد فریم ورک اختصاصی رو دارم

اما اگر راحتی و سرعت انجام مهم هست خوب به طبع کیک رو پیشنهاد میکنم.

قابل توجه هست که در کیک هم امکان توسعه هست. اما در بعضی موارد خاص و تکنیکی زند به دلیل ساختارش راحت تره. در کیک باید خوب بهش مسلط باشید. که این مورد دیگه جز رپیدلی بودن کیک نمیشه.


زند کلاس های آماده زیادی برای استفاده داره. اما کیک خیر، 
من خودم کیک رو استفاده می کنم. هر چا نیاز به این کلاس ها ببینم از کلاس های زند تو کیک استفاده می کنم و یا سایر کلاس های دیگه.البته در نسخه 2 خیلی راحت تر از 1.3 میشه توسعه داد کیک رو حتی کتابخانه های اصلی رو.

----------


## idocsidocs

> اما از طرفی فراگیری و استفاده از اون نسبت به سایر فریم ورک ها سخت تر


من این مطلب رو زیاد شنیدم.

می شه به صورت تقریبی بگید زمان یادگیری کیک و زند چقدر هست؟ البته به بحثهایی مثل اینکه به خودتون بستگی داره، با هوش و ...  نپردازید.

----------


## zoghal

اگر من بگم یک روز یا 100 روز شما نمی پرسید این رو چه حساب و منطقی محاسبه کردم؟
فاکتور های زیادی هست که خیلی ها شون شخصی هست. مثل تجربیات قبلی ، شناخت پی اچ پی 5 ، آشنایی با شی گرایی . قدرت تجزیه و تحلیل و الی آخر
پس سوالتون بی جواب هست.

----------

